# Best Commercial Beer I Have Enjoyed



## Gerard_M (11/8/04)

Now as I said I like some positive topics so how about we put forward our fav commercial beers.
James Squire Pilsner
St Peters Blonde
Matilda Bay Pilz.
Of course the beers at Paddys leave these all for dead but I hurt my arm last week patting myself on the back and don't want it to flare up again  . 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## nonicman (11/8/04)

Fullers ESB (only had one bottle but now it is an aim in life)
Coopers Sparkling Ale
I didn't know if its a great beer, but my wife loved it and through that taste experience she has allowed our unit to turn into a micro brewery so CUB's Invaild Stout gets a gong in this household


----------



## Kai (11/8/04)

That's such a difficult one to answer. Most recent one that I've tried and enjoyed was the Hofbrau Oktoberfest.


----------



## Jazman (11/8/04)

Paulanuer salvatour bock

lcpa

green king strong suffolk vintage ale


dab export

lowenbrua

chimay white

Pilsner urequell

wertenburger pils

Just to name a few


----------



## Gough (11/8/04)

1. Budvar Budweiser 
2. Pilsner Urquell
3. LCPA on tap at the Australian Hotel in Sydney
4. JS IPA on tap at the JS Brewhouse in Sydney
5. Guiness on tap at McDaid's in Dublin
6. Kozel 
7. Aventinus
8. Chimay Blue
9. JS Pilsner on tap at the Exchange Hotel in Newcastle
10. Dusseldorf Altbiers at a series of bars in Dusseldorf

That's my top 10 for this 5 minutes. The Altbiers count because they were made in commercial quatities. Just can't remember all their names but they were all excellent. Diebels Alt springs to mind, but there were other much better ones...

Shawn.


----------



## Gerard_M (11/8/04)

Great lists guys. I have huge wraps on the Czech Pils such as Urquell & Budvar from my time spent in Czech & Slovac Reps, but I would never buy a 6 pack in Sydney as they don't travel well. It was for this reason that I never tried Guiness or Murphys until I landed in Dublin. I made up for the wait in about a week from what I am told.
I always check the date stamps on the Squires and find the freshest.

Gough you are either well travelled or have a great local bottlo!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gough (11/8/04)

Bit of both Gerard. I spent some time on the Continent a few years ago and was blown away by the Czech Pilsners, Kolsches (sp?) in Koln and the Altbiers. I've never seen Budvar in Australia but do occasionally buy the Urquell. You're right about it not travelling well though  I spent a year in Ireland as well, mmm... can still taste that Guinness.

We've got a few excellent bottlos here in Newcastle as well though. There's a bit of a beer 'scene' starting up here which is great. Just need a few more micros... How about sending some of your beers up the highway? I'm keen to get to your pub when I get some holidays. Linz has given it the thumbs up so it must be good  Can't wait...

Shawn.


----------



## Shed (11/8/04)

I find most of the smaller brewery's here is Aus. produce a gem or two amongst their offerings. It does seem to differ thou between 'on tap' and the bottle version, probably related to the freshness factor? Good example of this is LCPA - Much better on tap.
The exception to this was the Squires Ale which is now available widely on tap. I first tried this in a bottled version and thought it was top brew, then tried it on tap at the local club.. it seemed to have lost alot of it's character. I thought at first this may be due to 'dirty' lines etc but someone told me Squires Ale had changed breweries when it got popular and was now produced at a much larger brewery.

Favourite Aussie beers would be;

Squires Pilsener 
LCPA (Also at Australian Hotel)
Anything from that brewpub at Picton

Also don't mind Hahn Premium (If I have to drink mass produced)


----------



## PostModern (11/8/04)

I couldn't draw a list of commercial beers in any order, but there are a few I would name in no particular order:

Chimay Blue
Gulden Draak
JS IPA
Little Creatures
Coopers Best Extra Stout

I have given up on my pre-HB favourites like Tooheys Old and Boags Strong Arm Bitter.


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/8/04)

Easy!
Chimay Blue (in a pub in Brussels),
Kaiser Bier (Rumerhof, Austria)
Konigsbacher (sitting on the banks of the Rhine River in Koblenz, directly opposite the brewery itself)
and some way behind them...
JS IPA and Amber
Cheers,
TL


----------



## jayse (11/8/04)

The question 'comercial beer most enjoyed' is easy to answer, but favourite is a bit harder. :huh: 
Favourite beer moments to this day are first, about 10 years ago, way before i thought it was possible for beer to have great flavour or knew i could make these beers myself, i was gigging every nite at the burswod casino in perth for a week and during the rest of my stay i was checking out the sites. Cut a long story short i ended up with a dogbolter of tap from S&A and spent the rest of my stay in perth trying to drink the whole city dry of it. :chug: 
It is still to this day on of my defining beer moments. Iam not sure if they still make this at S&A but the mass produced version from matilda bay is not the same. :angry: 

Cut to ten years late and only a few weeks ago i was loading into a yuppie bar in a flash hotel and i see HB dunkel on tap, i was drawling before i even got to the bar. The pint was another of the most enjoyable beer moments ever.  

Not saying these are my fav beers but near the top of the list. They are the most enjoyable beer moments though.  
As for other beers from the bottlo i have tried many, many and as great as they all have been and too many great ones to mention, some stand out above the rest like deuchars IPA and Timothy taylors landord.
Of course LCPA was also another very very good beer moment drinking down my first bottle of that. :chug:   

Cheers Jayse


----------



## Linz (12/8/04)

Thanks for the wraps Gough, not that I though I was much of an authority. If you come down in your holidays ...try and tee it up with one of Gerard's tastings nights...Its the hospitality that makes it a stand-out night too. I havent been to too many brewpubs were the brewer comes out and asks what you think and how your night is going, etc..not to mention the finger foods too!

BTW Gerard...How much were the rooms??(Im on a promise, Im on a promise!!!!!!)


----------



## Hopeye (12/8/04)

Sorry Gerard, but, at the moment my fav top three are all Redoak.

Bock

Vienna Lager

Scotch Strong Ale


----------



## Green Iguana (12/8/04)

A few favs.......

Paulaner oktoberfest
Singha
JS pilsner/IPA
Pilsner urquell
Fullers ESB
Guiness
DAB export
chimay blue
3 monts ale
LCPA


----------



## lagernut (12/8/04)

dab export

redback on tap in perth wa

konigsbacher from a little restaurant in lindfield nsw which has now closed  

js pilsner on tap in the pub with no beer taylors arm nsw

lcpa

blue tongue lager hunter valley nsw

warstiener

Cheers
lagernut

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## Gerard_M (12/8/04)

I agree on the RedBack in Perth, well almost. Try RedBack on tap at The Left Bank at Freo Sunday at lunchtime. Great beer awesome perv.

Linz the rooms @ Paddy's are $85 I think. Call Megan on 97643500.

The RedOak range of beers are very impressive. I wouldn't like to get stuck in a shout there. Make sure the company credit card is on the bar.

The next tasting night @ Paddys is August 28th, then Sept. 25th Still only $1 a middy. For anybody that joined the mugs club on their last visit we will have the mugs ready on the 28th

Cheers Boys

Gerard


----------



## deebee (13/8/04)

The problem in exploring good beers and trying to expand my horizons is that when I find a good one, I want to buy it again rather than explore new ground. Anyway the commercial brews that I can't resist buying again at the moment are in no particular order 
Demon munich lager, 
Youngs Luxury Double Chocolate Stout, 
Taddy Porter, 
Theakstons Old Peculier and 
Little Creatures PA on tap in Freo.


----------



## barfridge (14/8/04)

my list would be:
- rochefort 10
- chimay blue
- duvel
- kwak
- JS australian strong ale (prefer the 2003 over this years)

One beer I have been drinking alot of lately is an altbier, made by bug brewery in margaret river. They have this on tap at rosie o'gradys in south perth, and its a fantastic wintery brew.

LCPA would be on the list, but its more of a summer beer. And one that was more a moment beer was drinking Tui in New Zealand. Somebody in that place had been told about hops. Not great hops (POR I think), but plenty of em.


----------



## deebee (14/8/04)

BF, must try that bug altbier. Rosies is my local - one block away.


----------



## wee stu (14/8/04)

I always seem to keep coming back to *Trippel Karmeleit* , love the complexity and balance the nuns have bequethed to us in this brew, and I'm enough of a softy to be impressed by the fleur des lyes etching on the glass too!

*Chimay Blue* , 'cos we go back a long way. Mate and I somehow got into drinking this underage in a pub in the Royal Mile in Edinburgh. Reckon the guy behind the bar thought if he was risking his license he may as well educate our palates along the way. 

*McEwan's 80/-*, but only from the Athlelic Arms (the "Diggers" - so called because it was opposite a graveyard) in Edinburgh - as also recommended by Ian Rankin in one his Rebus books. Back in the awful 70s and early 80s when getting a real pint in Scotland was harder than finding a generous hearted Englishman, this place was a beacon in the darkness. Bartenders in white lab coats dispensing ambrosia on tap. If you supported Hearts, this was one of the few ways to cheer you up after a match. 

after that, the list is way too long, and life far too fleeting

_slainte_


----------



## Kai (14/8/04)

barfridge said:


> my list would be:
> - rochefort 10
> - chimay blue
> - duvel
> ...


 I had one of this year's (I think) strong ales and I thought it was pretty average.


----------



## Trent (14/8/04)

Cant nail down one favourite, but a list of beers I have drunk more than my fair share of and enjoyed it thoroughly would be 

Coopers Sparkling
LCPA
Sam Adams (Boston Ale and Celebration Ale 1999)
Sierra Nevada (Pale Ale and Celebration Ale 2000)
Red Hook ESB and IPA
Arrogant Bastard Ale
Magic Hat #9
Negra Modelo
Shaftbury Cream Ale
Kootenay Mountain Ale
Cusquena (pre Annheuser Busch take-over) 
Arequipena
Estrella Galicia
Saranac Porter
Sleeman Brown on tap

All were really good beers (or I thought so when I was drinking em). Maybe I would have a different opinion of some of em now, since I discovered HB, but I'm standing by em.
Trent


----------



## dreamboat (16/8/04)

I was mad for belgian style ales - chimay, rochfort, that sort of thing. But I have been converted, by a much weaker and weirder brew....


Rodenbach Grand Cru.


as long as you don't expect it to taste like beer as you have know it, you will be impressed, dry, fruity, cidery, vinegar... but still beer. I could drink it every day, (though not at $7 a bottle) and I know better than to waste my time trying to brew it.
Hoegarden Crand Cru is a pile of shit... none of the same flavours as the Rodenbach.


dreamboat


----------



## spog (16/8/04)

Mack (norway) Lapin kulta (finland) Coopers sparkling.


----------



## big d (16/8/04)

gotta be BIG D,s LIMITED RELEASE porter.

arnhemlands only brewery  

big d
head brewer


----------



## Tallgum (16/8/04)

Hey big d, Do you have indigenous areas where alcohol is not allowed in the N.T. as we have in Qld. Not bieng a smart arse just curious.


----------



## big d (16/8/04)

yeah heaps of those tallgum.all sign posted and around the sign about 2 million empty green cans.this town is ok but step outside the 2 km drinking law and look out.most places are ok though but the stations/settlements are alcohol free zones.
they have restricted drinking areas in these and certain hours to keep all honest and non rowdy. <_<


----------



## Tallgum (16/8/04)

Yeh thanks big d, just that I did a bit of work in the wine industry in far western N.S.W. a few years ago and it was interesting to hear the latest on this issue first hand. I tell you what mate we take alcohol for granted in the most cities and towns in this country, bit different in the outback.


----------



## nonicman (5/9/04)

Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this post. Picked up a six pack of Braidwood Ales, last night. My experience of different styles of ale is limited. These beers are brewed by Scott Watkins-Sully in Braidwood, Southern Tablelands NSW. All are bottle conditioned.

Milk Stout (3.2% A/V)
Sweet roasty stout, very tasty. 

Old Doc (6.7% A/V)
Strong Ale

Ruby Mild (5.9% A/V)
Another Strong Ale, SWMBO's favorite.

Best Better (4.6 A/V)
This was my pick, the hops and malt compliment perfectly. Nice hop aroma and favour. Finishes with a moreish bitterness and hint of malt sweetness. This was the most complex of the four beers. Can't wait till later in the day when I can taste test the another bottle of the Best Bitter.


----------



## sluggerdog (19/10/04)

James Squire Pilsner and Matilda Bay Pilz.

In the middle of summer, usually xmas day, BECKS straight from the ice filled esky...


----------



## morry (19/10/04)

I reckon the beers from the Grand Ridge brewery are pretty good. So are the Goat beers. And of course LCPA. For whatever reason, I dont really like some of the Belgian Ales.


----------



## Sean (19/10/04)

Adnams Extra (no longer brewed). I can even tell you when and where I had the best over pint of it.

Brakspears Ordinary (brewery no longer exists)

Hook Norton Mild (no longer brewed)

Timothy Taylor's Golden Best

Orkney Dark Island

Oakhill Black Magic

RCH PG Steam

Teignworthy Springtide.

Hanby Black Magic Mild

Cotleigh Harrier

Cotleigh Nutcracker

Westmalle Dubbel

Since none of the above are remotely gettable in this hemisphere:
Schneider Weisse
Fullers 1845

Best Australian:
Holgate Mt Macedon
Goulbern (the weak one - can't recall the name)
Mountain Goat Hightail
Coopers Dark


----------



## johnno (19/10/04)

I had a Warsteiner last week. Its up there with the best I have tried so far.


----------



## flanbos (19/10/04)

i know its nothing fancy but im fond of JS amber ale

ALso i think one of the best drinking experience,s in sydney is at the lowenbrau pub in the rocks. drinking 1L steins is madd fun, i end up drinking them as quick as i drink bloody schooners haha


----------



## Gerard_M (3/3/05)

I have just finished off a bottle of Young's Double Chocolate Stout. What a great late evening beer. Wish I had some Choc ice cream to go with it. They state on the label that they actually use chocolate as well as Choc Malt.
I can't say it is the biggest Chocolate Beer fix I have ever had. Last night at the Northside Brewers meeting we were lucky enough to try Pete Wadey's Choc Porter. I have never heard of anybody using Fawcetts Choc Malt as a base malt, but this thing had to go close. Impressive effort Pete. Friday night I have a bottle of Duff's Stout. I will make sure there is ice cream to match.
Seems that we need 6 or 7 new faces to turn up to help the Northside Club survive. Any takers?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## kook (4/3/05)

Gerard_M said:


> I have just finished off a bottle of Young's Double Chocolate Stout. What a great late evening beer. Wish I had some Choc ice cream to go with it. They state on the label that they actually use chocolate as well as Choc Malt.
> I can't say it is the biggest Chocolate Beer fix I have ever had. Last night at the Northside Brewers meeting we were lucky enough to try Pete Wadey's Choc Porter. I have never heard of anybody using Fawcetts Choc Malt as a base malt, but this thing had to go close. Impressive effort Pete. Friday night I have a bottle of Duff's Stout. I will make sure there is ice cream to match.
> Seems that we need 6 or 7 new faces to turn up to help the Northside Club survive. Any takers?
> Cheers
> ...



I have a photo of a batch of this fermenting in an open square fermenter at the Youngs brewery in Wandsworth.

I'll post it once the gallery is back up 

I suspect it was mostly for show though, as all the other squares were empty, and the tour conveniently skipped the floor of closed fermenters.

Heres my (current) top 10 commercial beers:
Westvleteren Abt 12
Belle-Vue Selection Lambic
Unertl Weissbier Bock
Westvleteren Extra 8
Cantillon Rose De Gambrinus
Beersel Oude Kriek
Drie Fontaine Oude Gueuze
Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock
Rodenback Alexander
Gouden Carolus Classic


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/05)

One suspects that Kook has had the odd lost weekend in Belgium?? :super: 

Wish I was there again. It's the only place in the world where I generally wind up pissed before 11am. Sampling some of the bigger jobbies at 10am takes a pretty large feed before-hand. 

Down that Westvleteren Abt 12 and out into the cold morning air. Stagger-Stagger. :chug: 

Still got a soft spot for Tripel Karmeliet and Affligem Tripel.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/05)

Oh! After all that ranting I forgot to add my all-time favourite beer.

Staropramen Straight from the lagering tanks. You've never had hop aroma till you've tried it this fresh. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (4/3/05)

I was quite impressed with JS Golden Ale!

Chang - (2 longnecks for the price of 1 during happy hour kicking back on a hot and humid Phuket Beach waiting for the next breeze to push the humidity away for a short while)

LCPA - Served in a Stein @ Kingsley's Schnitzel & Ale House

Paddys Black Ale :beerbang: & Summer Ale

JS Amber Ale is also back in the good books after a schooner last night @ the Bull!

Bush's Blonde

Old Speckled Hen

umm they are the ones that immediately come to mind.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (4/3/05)

Speckled Hen does it for me too.
Cain's Museum Ale.
Fuller's London Pride, mmm.
Local- Goat Pale, JS Golden.

Also have fond memories of getting my first credit card over 20 years ago, & christening it by lashing out on a slab of Cooper's Sparkling stubbies. In the proper pickaxe bottles with the ring pull tops.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/05)

Hey Backlane,

Is it just my imagination or did Coopers SA really lose something after they dropped those original ring-pull stubbies. It's like the bottle made some kind of difference.

Or is it just nostalgia talking.  

Warren -


----------



## Backlane Brewery (4/3/05)

May be nostalgia Warren but think it's more than that.
The old Coopers stubby bottles were a unique shape & design. The ringpull top was easy to open decades before the twist top came along. The beer was better than anything else you'd ever tried. There was no Mountain Goat or Little Creatures back then, it was all mega brews.
AND you could make little motorbikes out of the tops- still have a couple of those somewhere, a dead art these days.
Mind you, you could also knit a kind of chain mail out of the old can ringpulls as well, and wear a shirt of 'em to the cricket or whatever.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/05)

Backlane,

Think Coopers dumping the open jarrah fermenters and using Conicals probably has a bearing on the whole thing too. Character is diminishing rapidly.  

Warren -


----------



## thehipone (4/3/05)

Unibroue beers are near the top of my list, Maudite is probably my fave if the flying fiery canoe didn't give it away. 

Other nominees:
Arrogant Bastard
Sierra Nevada Bigfoot Barleywine
Schneider Aventinus
Sam Adams

and Dark Isle Milk Stout from Tasmania I found to be absolutely wonderous too.


----------



## mikem108 (4/3/05)

Currently: Leffe Grand Cuvee (Purple Foil Top)-Popped a couple at the Tropfest last week and got some weird stares from the megaswillers as I proceeded to pour it into an open mouthed chalise,  
Chimay Cinq Cent 
Duvel long neck
Fullers ESB (This is #1) 
Hoevels(?) Dortmunder- Quite malty and soft
LC pilsner or PA for the really hot days


----------



## voota (20/3/05)

Just a few that come to mind

Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit
Little Creatures PA (of course!!)
Southwark old stout
Emersons IPA
Paulaner Hefeweissbier
Grand ridge moonshine


----------



## Backlane Brewery (31/3/05)

Just listening to some Tom Waits...in "Frank's Wild Years" he mentions Mickey's Big Mouths. Made by Miller in the USA.
Anyone ever seen this in Australia? Little fat green bottles.
Half-arsed website here.


----------



## Ross (31/3/05)

Doeas anyone know if you can get Fullers Vintage Ale here in Aus?

http://www.beer-pages.com/notes/brewery.php?id=fullers

Sounds like a top drop... :chug:


----------



## Backlane Brewery (31/3/05)

Ross, I've seen most of the Fullers' brews around Melbourne- at Nicks, or Acland Cellars...but don't recall spotting the Vintage.
Not that they would do you much good, being up there in Brisbane & all, but at least there's a chance someone is bringing them in.


----------



## Weizguy (31/3/05)

Backlane Brewery said:


> Just listening to some Tom Waits...in "Frank's Wild Years" he mentions Mickey's Big Mouths. Made by Miller in the USA.
> Anyone ever seen this in Australia? Little fat green bottles.
> [post="51944"][/post]​


BB,

Saw some a few years ago in Newcastle. Bought one. Fairly malty but a bit thin. Prob a bit of corn, too. It was a while back...
Apparently true to style for a malt liquor. Good drunken beer. Prob priced a lot better in the US.
Big fat screw top lid. Sealed OK with some of my beer in it.
Some gold embossing on the label. Prob to make U feel that U bought quality.

Time for me to have a few 3 yr old Coopers Sparkling Ales now. Bye. :chug: 

Hi Ho from Uncle Seth


----------



## kook (31/3/05)

Ross said:


> Doeas anyone know if you can get Fullers Vintage Ale here in Aus?
> 
> http://www.beer-pages.com/notes/brewery.php?id=fullers
> 
> ...



If anyone really (and i mean really) wants a bottle, I can probably get it to them. PM me if you're seriously interested and i'll look into postage costs. I cant imagine it will end up cheap in AUD though. I've got a couple of the 2004 vintage laying around.


----------



## Ross (31/3/05)

kook,

thanks for the offer,  but I've checked into freight costs before & they're ridiculous...
i'll be over in July, so I'll have a look then.....

Cheers... :chug:


----------



## tdh (31/3/05)

Have to vote for Fullers ESB, Hoegaarden Forbidden fruit, Rochefort 10, Schneider Weisse and Aventinus, Koestritzer Schwarzbier and Grumpy's Red Baron 80/- and Grumpy's Biggles ESB (sorry, couldn't help myself)

tdh


----------



## jayse (31/3/05)

i'd put the red baron up there with the best.

/me ducks to avoid getting knocked over by tdh's swelling head 


Jayse


----------



## dickTed (1/4/05)

Delerium Tremens would have to be my favourite at the moment. Only tried one stubbie. Fabulous opaque white marbly bottle with pink elephants on the label. Thought it was a bit of a laugh when I first saw it. Belgian strong ale 9% 

The slight alcohol aftertaste put me off a little at first sip. Unlike Chimay Grand Reserve and even Grand Ridge Moonshine, where the alcohol is hidden, there is obviously no attempt to hide it here, yet it has a ton of body to it, and a nice complex blend of flavours. DT is a serious beer.

The same Belgian brewery has another beer called La Guillotine - also 9%. I'll get one of each on Saturday on the way home from the Rosstown where they have Hightail on tap.


----------



## BJCP Education Director (1/4/05)

Funny you should mention Mickeys. When I was in college I drank it all the time. They usually just come in 40oz and are very popular in the urban areas around here. eg Ghetto Their individual bottles are called Grenades b/c they are shaped and look exactly like them.

My advice, stay away from this swill. Their are much better and tastier ways of getting the job done that this stuff.


----------



## kook (5/4/05)

Just had this loot arrive in the post.

1990 Chimay Blue
1990 Thomas Hardys Ale
2004? 2005? Chimay Doree

I've got an '81 Hardys on the way too. Be interesting to do a comparison between a 24, 15 and 2 year old bottle


----------



## Ross (5/4/05)

kook,

If you want a 2nd opinion then hold out till july & I'll taste them with you :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plastic Man (5/8/05)

Maybe of interest to some.

At work we have an informal beer club. 2 or 3 times a year well do a bulk purchase of an assortment of beer, then break the cases down and each member gets 1 or 2 cases of mixed beer. Its a great way to taste heaps of new beers, and the buying power means you get great prices. (plus you get everyone to save the empty bottles !!)

In 2003 we had 12 members. Our xmas 2004 buy up had 24 members with others knocking on the door. It works in multiples of 12. With 24 members it meant we bought 48 cases of premium/boutique beer !!

One of the things we try and do is to get every one to rate the beers. In 2003 we only got a few rating sheets back. Last year we threatened members with expulsion if they didnt fill it in, so got a good sample back. It is attached below. Makes for some interesting reading.
View attachment Beer_Club_ratings_03_04.xls

We threw 2 Belgiums into the last xmas buy up, and they came in number one and two on the ratings, which wasnt that much of a surprise. The Mountain Goat was not much behind them though with the Hightail Ale coming in at 3. For anyone that hasnt tried this yet its a beautiful beer. 

We are currently in the middle of our winter buy up. Just to make everyone jealous attached is the list. I cant wait. Will post the ratings on these when in.
View attachment Belgium_Buy_up_05.xls


C&B - Richard.


----------



## johnno (5/8/05)

I dont often buy beer but I do remember enjoying a Warsteiner immensley in the local absinthe bar one night. Maybe it was all the absinthe fumes in there :blink: .
I remember so looking forward to a Chimay blue and being rather dissapointed. I will give it another go one day as I dont think I am being fair to it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## ryanator (5/8/05)

Since starting homebrew, I havn't been buying much beer. My taste is pretty simple really. When I am buying it's usually James Squire Porter or good ol' Guiness. Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruit is another of my favourites.

:beer:


----------



## PostModern (5/8/05)

kook said:


> Just had this loot arrive in the post.
> 
> 1990 Chimay Blue
> 1990 Thomas Hardys Ale
> ...



Bloody Hell kook, you sure are making up for not brewing in a big way. Looking forward to your reviews on ratebeer.


----------



## quincy (5/8/05)

A little off topic - sorry.

does anyone know where I can get a Kolsch style commercial beer?

I had a look in Dan Murphy's on the weekend to no avail. (mind you I had my 2 year old with me who decided that pulling wine bottles off the shelve was a good way to fill in time :angry: - funny how quick you can move when a $30 bottle is heading south towards a concrete floor  

Cheers


----------



## colinw (5/8/05)

Hmmm, where to start ... so many crappy beers, but so many good ones as well.

Great commercial beers for me include (in no particular order)
- Rodenbach Grand Cru (the uncompromising king of sour beers IMHO)
- Blanche de Namur (so much more flavour than Hoegaarden wit)
- La Chouffe
- Westmalle Tripel
- Chimay Blue
- Budweiser Budvar
- Schneider Weisse
- Coopers Sparkling Ale
- Little Creatures Pale Ale
- Fullers ESB
- Black Sheep Ale (note - haven't tried TT Landlord yet)

But, my #1 favourite of all time (so far) is:

- Schneider Aventinus Weizendoppelbock.

If I buy an Aussie quaffing beer, its usually Boags Draught.

cheers,
Colin


----------



## Gough (5/8/05)

G'day Quincy. I know of no imported varieties of Kolsch, and I've tried to find them... Hopefully someone else might know of one. You can now buy the Hunter Valley breweries Kolsch style in bottles though if you're keen. Try googling for Potters Tavern/Brewery Cessnock.

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/8/05)

colinw said:


> - Budweiser Budvar
> [post="70125"][/post]​



Bought a sixpack of this the other day. Price was right at $12. Used to be one of my favourite lagers. Got a little suspicious when I'd realised they're now putting it in green bottles in a bid for attention more than anything I'd say. <_< 

Upon tasting I could only say that here's a beer that's really gone downhill bigtime since having it last. :angry: Like so many other Czech beers in the last five years it's gone from malty and beautifully balanced to dry, lightstruck and balanced more towards the hop.

More like Stella than Budvar these days. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## colinw (5/8/05)

I still find Budvar palatable and a cut above the local lagers, Matilda Bay Bohemian Pilzner excepted.

The beer which I think has really changed is Pilsner Urquell. Used to be complex and malty, now seems bitter and hoppy more like a German Pils.

cheers,
Colin


----------



## Jye (5/8/05)

I haven't tried many beers but have decided to try and sample something different every couple of weeks. I started of with Little Creatures Pale Ale this week after reading all about on AHB. I really enjoyed it and am looking forward to brewing jayse SFPA and comparing.

Now what to get next


----------



## quincy (5/8/05)

Gough said:


> G'day Quincy. I know of no imported varieties of Kolsch, and I've tried to find them... Hopefully someone else might know of one. You can now buy the Hunter Valley breweries Kolsch style in bottles though if you're keen. Try googling for Potters Tavern/Brewery Cessnock.
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="70128"][/post]​



Thanks Gough.
After checking the website, I think I might head to the Hunter and make a weekend of it. Take the missus to Brokenwood (her favorite winery) and she can take me to Potters  

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/9/06)

colinw said:


> I still find Budvar palatable and a cut above the local lagers, Matilda Bay Bohemian Pilzner excepted.
> 
> The beer which I think has really changed is Pilsner Urquell. Used to be complex and malty, now seems bitter and hoppy more like a German Pils.
> 
> ...



After trying the Matilda Bay Bohemian Pilzner on the weekend for the first time in a few years I have to totally agree with colinw on the above statement.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Weizguy (20/9/06)

quincy said:


> A little off topic - sorry.
> 
> does anyone know where I can get a Kolsch style commercial beer?
> 
> ...


Dude,

U can get this ber online atBeerstore.com.au (kolsch link).

Beerz

Seth


----------



## mikem108 (20/9/06)

Last time I looked Reissdorf Kolsch was available at Liquor on Parade (Anzac Parade kingsford that is)

I think I also saw it at Camperdown Cellars but don't quote me on that one.


----------



## Jazman (20/9/06)

Paulanor octoberfiest is a great beer plus ther salvator the dopllebock is a great drop


----------



## dirk (20/9/06)

Gday my favorate is BLUE TOUNG LAGER made in newcastle aus I have to say it is the best beer i have tasted. I think the next one i try will be little creatures as i hear its prety good.

cheers dirk :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/9/06)

Weizguy said:


> Dude,
> 
> U can get this ber online atBeerstore.com.au (kolsch link).
> 
> ...



Nice work Weizguy, that store has a great range of beers and freight to Adelaide for 12 bottles is under a tenner :beerbang: 

Time to go shopping!!!

Cheers and whatsits  
TDA


----------



## Duff (22/9/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Weizguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dude,
> ...



I found this in a bottle shop in Townsville a couple of weeks ago and bought a bottle. It is an excellent beer, well balanced with not too much hop flavour. Much more enjoyable than what was on offer at the Townsville Micro :huh:


----------



## crankyone (27/1/07)

howdy my top 2 are:
1 westvleteren yellow at the monastery in westvleteren
2 thomas hardys from ibs in perth
st bernadus 12 at terrastje pub in bruges
1984 chimay blue at bierhus kulminator in antwerp
1982 hoegaarden grand cru bk in antwerp
westvleteren blue at the monastery
cantillon at the brewery,brussels
eku kulminator in paris
rochefort 10 ibs in perth
westmalle out the tap bk antwerp
westvleteren green at the monastery
duvel everywhere
rodenbach grand cru breakfast in europe


thats my two all other beers come in at three or four apart from mas produced commercial muck,squires matilda bay,cub,swan etc


----------



## Paleman (13/2/07)

Just enjoying a Hoegaarden Wit, after a long block of nightshifts.

Must say this is my favourite commercial at the moment. Then the Duvel a close second.

Im just starting to branch out on the imported beers, due to a lack of variety in a small country town.

Im fortunate enough now to have a bottlo thats just opened, that now stocks a good range of beers.

The Chimay Blue is next on my hit list !! :super:


----------



## jdsaint (13/2/07)

I enjoy 3 largies (800ml) of carlton draught when the miss's goes to BINGO!
At BBQ's Me and the old man go grab a case of XXXX-GOLD
On A quit 1 at home BITburger a german import 6pk cause then I dont have to give it AWAY!  

But though this is cause their are no homebrews ready to drink yet!

EXCEPT BLACK STOUT-I can only drink to of these and the taste gets to me :blink: 
Normally give them away! but got no takers, WONDER WHY?


----------



## petesbrew (13/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> I enjoy 3 largies (800ml) of carlton draught when the miss's goes to BINGO!
> At BBQ's Me and the old man go grab a case of XXXX-GOLD
> On A quit 1 at home BITburger a german import 6pk cause then I dont have to give it AWAY!
> 
> ...



Any stout you have you can send it on to me, JD. :chug:


----------



## jdsaint (13/2/07)

petesbrew said:


> Any stout you have you can send it on to me, JD. :chug:


IT was made up using
Tin coopers stout 1.7kg
Brewcraft irish stout converter 1kg (consists of dextrose, malt, lactose, hops)
safale s-04 11.5g

brewed at 14-16* cause it was winter and did not have brew belt then
spent 6 days in primary fermenter then bottled on the 6th june (did not know nothing about 2ndary fermenting then)

THIS WAS THE LHBS RECIPE FOR GUINESS  NoTHING LIKE IT
TASTES LIKE PEPPER AND WATER :excl:


----------



## Paleman (14/2/07)

Tried to chase down a Chimay Blue today, couldnt find one. Ended up with a couple of Hoegaarden Forbidden Fruits.

At 5 dollars each for a 330 Ml Bottle, i expected bliss :wub: in a bottle. I was dissapointed  

Dont get me wrong, it was very nice.........a lovely rich ale, nice for warming the cockles in winter. Lovely rich malts, with subtle hop. But definately not worth the dosh forwarded. :excl: 

My Grumpys Theakstons Old Peculier clone is along the same lines in style. And i reckon my Peculier wins hands down, in taste, body, class and value !.......I guess thats why we brew at home. :beerbang: 

After all is done and dusted. The Hoegaarden Wit is still the best Commercial Beer ive sampled.


----------



## Lactobacillus (14/2/07)

Paleman said:


> At 5 dollars each for a 330 Ml Bottle, i expected bliss :wub: in a bottle.


I guess you've never purchased La Devine or Delirium Tremens before?
Mind you, I'm certain you wouldn't be dissapointed with either of those - especially the La Devine, my favourite Belgian thus far.


----------



## Paleman (14/2/07)

Lactobacillus said:


> I guess you've never purchased La Devine or Delirium Tremens before?
> Mind you, I'm certain you wouldn't be dissapointed with either of those - especially the La Devine, my favourite Belgian thus far.



I'd love to try one fella. Belgium beers at the mo are tickling my fancy. Its gotta be good though !!!


----------



## Paleman (14/2/07)

As far as cloning goes......Grumpys Theakstons kicks butt !!

Awesome rich Ale. I mean awesome !!! 

If i bought a bottle for 5 bucks.........i'd be very happy. As a rich Ale, its up with the best ive ever sampled.


----------



## Paleman (14/2/07)

Now that GT isnt involved with the Grumps homebrew..........i hope Voosh and Brad can clone beers.

Grumpys have been spectacular !! :chug: 

Long live Grumps !! Cloning is your speciality !!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/2/07)

I have a couple of 2 1/2 year old bottles of Grumps OP in the Brew Room


Have one every 6 months or so.....It shure has some body, flavour and kick


----------



## Simon W (21/2/07)

The 'Worst Commercial Beer' thread made me hunt for this one.

I have to say it's a close tie between
Knig Ludwig Dunkel, which I had in a restaurant staring up at King Ludwig's castle on top of a mountain.
and Ayinger's Celebrator DoppelBock, which I had in the Ayinger pub, Liebhards.

Both were on tap, and the scenery, food and atmoshphere at both locations would probably have clouded my judgement somewhat!.

Found bottles of Knig Ludwig Weissbier the other day in a local bottlo, that was bloody nice too! Gonna ask 'em if they can order-in the Dunkel for me.

Simo


----------



## Marmaduke (25/2/07)

had some trappistes Rochefort 10 the other day that was a special drop, at $12 a bottle it was a bit of a splurge.

other favourites are:
-Fullers ESB
-Old Peculiar
-Fullers London Pride
-James Squire Porter (only a few though) and
-James Squire Golden Ale on a hot day

and I dont mind Carlton Black on tap at the local, nothing special but it is cheap and refreshing.

I am yet to get into a lot of the belgium beers (Chimay, Duvel's etc.) as I am a poorly student haha but that is my next step.


----------



## jdsaint (25/2/07)

Hunter Draught= NICE DROP

comes from the blue tongue brewery


----------



## Trent (25/2/07)

Don de Dieu, Unibroue brewery. thats the best one I have had recently
T.


----------



## blackbock (1/3/07)

Guys, get yourselves down the Five Islands Brewery at Wollongong and taste their 'Parkyns Shark Oil' IPA. It's absolutely brilliant. 'Nuff said


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/3/07)

The sharkoil is a very nice drop

As is the ESME bitter 

I tried the Barbeerian (Amber Wit Beer) when i was there last and that was a nice drop too.

Needless to say I had a cracker of a hangover the next day - that's what a 2 hour happy hour will do to you!

Cheers



blackbock said:


> Guys, get yourselves down the Five Islands Brewery at Wollongong and taste their 'Parkyns Shark Oil' IPA. It's absolutely brilliant. 'Nuff said


----------



## capretta (1/3/07)

i agree completely, parkyns is my drink of choice at the 5 islands with the esme bitter second ( maybe a bit too much crystal or something, but sometimes a little sweet for me) top drinks both, but to the uninitiated <_< i drag there to experience the wonders of "REAL BEER", i find that almost without exception that they favour the Longboard (wit beer with coriander and orange). Nice balance of sweet and sour, with a clean finish, a very nice beer.
I heard they will bottle it soon for retail, a much better choice IMHO than the pigdog pilsner (their first bottled beer).

I enjoy alot of the beers mentioned but i really love 

Duval!

the complex yeasty taste, dry finish, vanilla-ish nose... not something you can drink all night, but for the first beer of the evening i find the enjoyment incomparable...


----------



## InCider (1/3/07)

I had a VB stubbie handed to me after spending a whole day re-roofing a factory in Erskineville. It was cold as ice. Beautiful.  

Now before I get flamed, after a hard day of toil, anything cold and wet is great. h34r:


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (19/3/07)

I would have to say Hahn Super Dry. idont have a criteria to work from but if you want to consider... 1. Taste 2. Price and also 3. Waistline ..... This gets my vote.


----------



## wildschwein (8/4/07)

The commercial beer that most impressed me was Gambrinus from the Czech Republic. Tasty and pretty cheap for an import too, if you can find it. I can't think of much else that has ever really made me jump 4 joy. Stella or Becks are okay. For me a homebrew anyday.

Prost!!!!!


----------



## winkle (8/4/07)

InCider said:


> I had a VB stubbie handed to me after spending a whole day re-roofing a factory in Erskineville. It was cold as ice. Beautiful.
> 
> Now before I get flamed, after a hard day of toil, anything cold and wet is great. h34r:



Whats wrong with a corona ya big girls blouse  VB indeed.


----------



## sqyre (8/4/07)

InCider said:


> I had a VB stubbie handed to me after spending a whole day re-roofing a factory in Erskineville. It was cold as ice. Beautiful.
> 
> Now before I get flamed, after a hard day of toil, anything cold and wet is great. h34r:



Sean....... . . . . .. . .H..........T..........F..........U.....

:blink: 

You sick bastard.....

Anything Cold and Wet...?

I thought i told you and Pat to stay away from Mrs Sqyre...



:angry: Mr Sqyre


----------



## Goddo (8/4/07)

Do any of you guys like the beers made by monteiths from NZ?

I would have to say probably my favourite commercial beer I have ever had would be their Winter Ale, on tap at the themed pub "Monty's" in Queenstown in '06 in the middle of winter..
I remember sitting down to dinner and ordering a pint to give it a try... Then telling the missus that I felt like drinking the beer for the rest of the holiday  

Other favourites are:
JS Pilsner, Amber and Golden
Hoegaarden Wit as already mentioned is very nice
And if I have to get even more commercial, I don't mind a drop of a Heineken

Cheers :chug:


----------



## InCider (8/4/07)

sqyre said:


> Sean....... . . . . .. . .H..........T..........F..........U.....
> 
> :blink:
> 
> ...


I had another VB on friday night at dinner. Had nice beers presented at the 5* venue. No Coopers  

Mrs Sqyre made the night memorable though. Nature's CC of course!

 InCider.


----------



## marky_mark (9/4/07)

Can't go past a Trumer Pils on a warm day. 

Plus, Paulaner Munich on tap is fantastic.

Cheers


----------



## JCG (9/4/07)

Knappstein Estate Special Reserve Larger, tried 50 beers for $5 the other day got to this stand and did not leave it.

JCG


----------



## matti (10/4/07)

Extra dry platinum triple filtered.
Because I never payed for one... 
Jokes aside
It is the first Tooheys that taste like a good beer.
Nice round fruity flavour I couldn't pick the hops.
Best of big breweries any way.

As for the best all time, too hard, There are too many good ones.
Any Bavarian drop is nice


----------



## sinkas (10/4/07)

extra dry platinum and hops?
Houston we have a problem.


----------



## mikem108 (10/4/07)

Macs Sassy Red at the moment, although if I could find enough of it Well's Bombadier (any ideas for a clone?) would be stocked in my fridge also.


----------



## jkeysers (10/4/07)

Birra Moretti

Had one when I was in Italy, sitting on the footpath eating Carbonara out the front of of a little pasta restaurant in Florence. Best beer I have ever had. Never thought that title would go to an Italian beer. Nastro Azzurro (Peroni) would be up there too, also Italian.


----------



## Hutch (10/4/07)

Timothy Taylor Landlord Ale, on tap in ol' blighty last week.
Warm and flat - beer the way god intended it


----------



## domonsura (10/4/07)

Haven't tried too many commercial beers of late, but if it qualifies as 'commercial' (to my mind it's commercial but doesn't fit the stereotype of course) but would have to be one of the best I have ever tried - Little Creatures Pale Ale at the Wheaty. Absobloodylutely wonderful, could drink it all day, fall over and get up and do it all again. 
Which I might just do, as the Doc has just told me that my health scare induced alcohol ban has been lifted!!!! FKN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm a free man again, look out beer taps here i come :lol:


----------



## Sammus (10/4/07)

I'd have to go with LCPA. I only recently tried it on tap. Awesome stuff from the bottle too.


----------



## tangent (10/4/07)

i've been drinking all the Schofferhofer Hefes I can find....and in big wanky glasses.
Mac's Sassy Red was a good drop.
There's a new Wit at Vintage Cellars La Trappe i think - that was like the volume was on 1.
I even like to have a LCRogers at the Wheatie as a bit of a light before i get back into the heavy beers.


----------



## Duff (10/4/07)

Hutch said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord Ale, on tap in ol' blighty last week.
> Warm and flat - beer the way god intended it



Mmmmm, definately my fave. Is it as fruity out of the cask as a few have noted?


----------



## drsmurto (11/4/07)

MMmmmmm english beers.

Out of the cask, warm and flat like a good ale should be. TTL, Speckled Hen, Black Sheep, Deuchars IPA, Newcastle Brown. So many memories. And change from 2 quid a pint.

Used to buy 6 different bottled ales a week when living in the mother country. Stored on top of the fridge. Partner kept trying to put them in the fridge for me telling me they are warm. Damn straight they're warm! :chug:


----------



## devo (11/4/07)

Moo Brews APA was probably the most recently purchased beer that I really enjoyed.


----------



## kook (11/4/07)

I've got to admit I'm confused by the warm/flat comments.

I drank a few beers whilst in the UK, and the only warm beer I received was a glhkriek.

I did have several flat beers, but very rarely on cask. Theres a big difference between something low in carbonation and flat. The flat examples were usually corked bottles such as Gales Prize Old Ale, Iceni Men of Norfolk and A le Coq (Harveys) Imperial Stout.

Infact, every time I tried TT Landlord it was quite high in carbonation. I also thought it was notorious for being a very lively beer in the cask?


----------



## Murcluf (11/4/07)

Nice cold Coopers Stout on tap at Berri country club tavern was impressed after a hard day's work


----------



## Hutch (11/4/07)

kook said:


> I've got to admit I'm confused by the warm/flat comments.


"Warm and Flat"  usually said a bit tongue in cheek. Served at cellar temperature (10-12deg C), so it has more flavour, and less disolved CO2.
Most of us non-poms can't help but give a bit of stick about it not being icy cold, and fizzy as all hell. I spent the better part of 3 years over there trying in vain to convince both Aussie and UK mates of its merits.

- Duff, yes it was a very hoppy drop, bursting at the seems with flavour. Mmmmmm!
Well worth hunting down if you're over that way.

-Devo, the Moo Brew Pale Ale is a great local drop (although I did have one of these fancy little bottles explode in my bar fridge - not sure if the bottle design is as safe as it is stylish).


----------



## therook (11/4/07)

Knappstein reserve Lager and the trustworthy Hoegaarden

rook :beer:


----------



## kook (11/4/07)

Hutch said:


> "Warm and Flat"  usually said a bit tongue in cheek.



See thats one of the big problems with the stigma around cask ale. People continue to use "warm and flat" in a joking manner, but realistically it just keeps the myth going. I don't see how it helps the situation, but neither does the "old man" image of cask in general.


----------



## kook (11/4/07)

Duff said:


> Mmmmm, definately my fave. Is it as fruity out of the cask as a few have noted?



Like any cask ale, that will depend entirely on the cellermans performance and age of the cask. A well kept example of TT Landlord shouldn't have loads of fruit-like malt flavours in my opinion, with the exception of the associated grassy citric flavour from the hops. If the turnover is not quick however, the flavour profile will change to become quite fruity like most other bitters. I have noted fruity pineapple like aromas several times though, which didn't follow through to the flavour.


----------



## bconnery (11/4/07)

kook said:


> See thats one of the big problems with the stigma around cask ale. People continue to use "warm and flat" in a joking manner, but realistically it just keeps the myth going. I don't see how it helps the situation, but neither does the "old man" image of cask in general.



Slightly OT but in reference to the old man thing, I had an english guy, late 20s, recently ask me though whether there was much point in CAMRA because 'everyone I know drinks real ale'. 

He wasn't from London which is where a lot of the struggle seemed to be when I was there and there where still a lot of beards and wooly jumpers at the festivals...

My wife and I got truckloads of free stuff at these festivals because we where under 30, foreign and one of us was female. A dream demographic couple for them...

I have posters, framed prints, coasters, t-shirts etc. etc...

As to the flat and warm, well, I'd say it's hard to say if that keeps the myth going but possibly it doesn't help...

Boy do I miss my cask ales though


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/4/07)

kook said:


> Like any cask ale, that will depend entirely on the cellermans performance and age of the cask. A well kept example of TT Landlord shouldn't have loads of fruit-like malt flavours in my opinion, with the exception of the associated grassy citric flavour from the hops. If the turnover is not quick however, the flavour profile will change to become quite fruity like most other bitters. I have noted fruity pineapple like aromas several times though, which didn't follow through to the flavour.



Yep, I reckon Pedigree is a text book example of an up and down beer courtesy of handling. It's a bit like the little girl with the little curl. When it's good it's very (very) good. When it's bad ...

I've had it in some pubs where it it smells like bad apple cider and tastes thin and non-descript. OTOH well-handled and it's a memorable experience. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## kook (11/4/07)

London Pride is another good example. It's available in nearly every second-third pub in London, but the majority of the time it is a very average pint, in some cases undrinkable shit. But, if you find a well kept example it is a lovely session bitter.

Agreed re Marstons beers too Warren, due to their wide distribution through the W&DB pub estate they can be vary variable beers.


----------



## mikem108 (4/6/07)

Been very sick this week but once I came back from the dead, I cracked a bottle of Staropramen and f*^k me if it wasn't the best pilsner
I've tried. Has knocked the Urquell from the top of my list!


----------



## DJR (4/6/07)

mikem108 said:


> Been very sick this week but once I came back from the dead, I cracked a bottle of Staropramen and f*^k me if it wasn't the best pilsner
> I've tried. Has knocked the Urquell from the top of my list!



Want some Staropramen yeast mike? Brewhaus is getting some in this week :beerbang: 

Got a cracker of an All-Saaz pils coming up


----------



## mikem108 (4/6/07)

Thanks for the tip Ben, will have to get my ass down there


----------



## Stuster (4/6/07)

Mike, it may pay to give them a call first. That is a seasonal yeast so they might not have that many. They're good about ordering stuff in though.


----------



## glennheinzel (4/6/07)

Sint Bernardus Prior 8
Samuel Smiths Taddy Porter, Oatmeal Stout and Stout.
Fullers ESB
Little Creatures Pale Ale and Rogers Beer.
Murrays Nirvana


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (20/7/07)

Ok Chaps, dragging up a oldish topic here for a quickish question - 

I have been listening to TBN, reading these forums and flicking through BYO, one beer that keeps popping up and staring me in the face like dog's you know whats is this *Pliny the Elder*. 
Now I have had my share of IPA's in the past but seriously all I can remember is that they were a little underwhelming.
What would come close to the Pliny that we can get here (Sydney), and close Double IPA's around? 
I wouldnt mind trying something close to see if I like it enough to dedicate a Saturday and a keg to it!

Cheers
DK


----------



## mikem108 (20/7/07)

DK, I would wait for Murrays 2IPA to get into bottles, rumoured to be about mid august


----------



## matti (20/7/07)

Just found out the other day the Beer I had on tap in April at CCYA was either James Squire pilsner or Matilda bay bay pilsner.

Bloody marvelous. 
Try the FWK pilsner or lager. bloody good stuff.

it wasn't James Squire.
drinkin' one now
good but far from the best


----------



## winkle (20/7/07)

Bush 12
Piraat
Batemans XXXB
Wig&Pens RIS
Lion Stout
Timmermans Gueuze

There probably are many better beers out there, but at the right time & place those are outstanding. B)


----------



## Stuster (21/7/07)

I had some Tripel Karmeliet last night. :wub: 

Now how to brew it.


----------



## winkle (21/7/07)

Stuster said:


> I had some Tripel Karmeliet last night. :wub:
> 
> Now how to brew it.



Sorting out the grain ratios will be fun  
If you get it right let all of us know.


----------



## Trent (21/7/07)

DK
Pliny the Elder is a great beer, extremely hoppy, and most of the IPA's and IIPA's that you will find in the states are similar (though Pliny deserves the pedestal it has been put on). Murrays Icon I2PA is probably gonna be out in september, if the last rumour I heard was correct, and that is about the closest we have here in Oz.
There is, I believe, also a beer called Pliny the Younger, a triple IPA, though I have never seen it, and am HOPING LIKE BUGGERY that they have it on tap in Father's Office in Santa Monica in a few weeks when I am there! It is 11% alcohol, hopped three times as much as their regular IPA, (so 50% more hops that pliny the elder), and is dry hopped on 4 separate occasions.
Mmmmm, you have now tempted me into needing some hops. I will be heading to Murrays next week, so a pint or 2 of the Icon could be in order. 
Oh yeah, to the best of my knowledge, Icon is the only commercially available double IPA available in Australia. Have a few weeks worth of patience, keep an eye on murrays website, and you shall be rewarded.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (21/7/07)

Trent said:


> <expurgate>
> Oh yeah, to the best of my knowledge, Icon is the only commercially available double IPA available in Australia. Have a few weeks worth of patience, keep an eye on murrays website, and you shall be rewarded.
> All the best
> Trent
> </expurgate>


I have received word that the bottle-o at Warners at the Bay will have some "Icon" when Murrays release it.

Also have heard from the guy who runs the bottle-o, who also worked at/ran my former favourite bottleshop, that there will be an Aussie beer tasting day soon, along the lines of the Aussie beer festival held at The Australian Hotel at The Rocks. This will be held at Warners at the Bay and is likely to be announced in Newcastle newspapers soon. A large percentage of Oz Breweries will be represented and our favourite boy from Murrays, Shawn Sherlock, is also booked in.
Hope to see a few of you there.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## bigfridge (21/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Also have heard from the guy who runs the bottle-o, who also worked at/ran my former favourite bottleshop, that there will be an Aussie beer tasting day soon, along the lines of the Aussie beer festival held at The Australian Hotel at The Rocks.



Along the same lines - just a bit of a whisper to keep the first weekend of November free for an International Beer festival being held in the Hunter Valley. There will also be a Beer comp that I am organising. More details available soon.

Dave


----------



## Trent (21/7/07)

Crap
Dont you boys know that I am unemployed?!? Though if I am gonna be spending money to get somewhere to drink beer, it will be with you lot of scruffians  (says the man who wears trackies with ugg boots full of holes ) They say ya cant take it with ya, so I am in for whatever ya's organise... Besides, I will hopefully have a job soon after I get back from my American beer tasting tour!
All the best
Trent
EDIT - spelling while drunk


----------



## kook (21/7/07)

Trent said:


> Oh yeah, to the best of my knowledge, Icon is the only commercially available double IPA available in Australia.



Feral have been brewing one seasonally since early 2005.


----------



## Trent (22/7/07)

There ya go, I have been proved wrong. maybe I should re-phrase it to "the only constantly available double IPA in the country" as they always have it on tap at the pub there, and it will be always available in the bottles. I will keep my eyes out for Feral's beer though, I love a good IIPA.
Thanks for the clarification, Kook
Trent


----------



## kook (22/7/07)

Trent said:


> There ya go, I have been proved wrong. maybe I should re-phrase it to "the only constantly available double IPA in the country" as they always have it on tap at the pub there, and it will be always available in the bottles. I will keep my eyes out for Feral's beer though, I love a good IIPA.
> Thanks for the clarification, Kook
> Trent



As far as I know they've never bottled it. It's normally on tap during summer at the brewery.

It's pretty good too. Not quite up there with RR PTE, DFH 90min and 3F Dreadnaught but still damn tasty.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/7/07)

Stuster said:


> I had some Tripel Karmeliet last night. :wub:
> 
> Now how to brew it.



Gotta get the ratios of malted "and" unmalted barley, wheat and oats right. 

What a top drop though. Maybe safer we just buy it. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (22/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gotta get the ratios of malted "and" unmalted barley, wheat and oats right.
> 
> What a top drop though. Maybe safer we just buy it. B)
> 
> Warren -



I know. A really hard beer to brew I'd say. I might just start a new thread trying to clone this beer. I've never really tried to do that before, but just feel inspired to with this one. Almost no hope of really brewing something that close, but there might be some fun taste testing of the experiments along the way. :chug: :lol:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (25/7/07)

Got another one for you guys, any good commercial examples of *Barley Wine* that can be picked up at the bottle shop? 
I found an old post about Redoak Barley wine being $15 for 50ml and got a little worried!
Same as the double IPA (I will wait for Murrays to come out in bottles), I want to try a few good examples before committing to 20L of the stuff!!

Cheers
DK


----------



## kook (25/7/07)

International Beer Shop in Perth occasionally have Thomas Hardy's in stock?


----------



## warra48 (28/7/07)

It's always gotta be the one you are drinking at the moment, an English Bitter at present.
For commercial lines I still have very fond memories of Guinness on tap at Fenians Pub in Perth when I lived there for a few years in the mid 90s.
Others, in no particular order:
JSAA
LCPA
Pilsner Urquell
Grolsch (well, I am Dutch, and it's my favourite Dutch beer, forget that Heineken crap) (my cousin's husband gave me a 14% Grolsch special beer at the last visit, terrific)
Coopers vintage ale (I forget the year, but even Mrs Warra was impressed with the flavour of that one) 
Heck, all the Coopers range.
Toohey's Old (it's the only drinkable beer on tap at my golf club)
Wicked Elf Pilsner, and Wicked Elf Pale Ale from the Little Brewing Company in Port Macquarie. They have managed to make beers where the hop character continues to shine through beautifully, and in style, ie Saaz in the Pils, and Cascade in the PA.
Geez, I just love beer. My beer cellar gets a real caning each day at present. The wine cellar just gets older.


----------



## Muggus (28/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gotta get the ratios of malted "and" unmalted barley, wheat and oats right.
> 
> What a top drop though. Maybe safer we just buy it. B)
> 
> Warren -


I had one of these at the Heritage Belgian Beer Caf in Sydney on Sunday night, fantastic beer, possibly the best golden Belgian beer i'm yet to try. However i'd have to say the best commercial beer i've ever tried is definately Rochefort Trappist 10. 
First time I ever tried that beer I thought I had died and gone to heaven. (not that i'll wind up there ) The intoxicating aroma and creamy richness to it, you could nurse it for hours but its so tasty and insanely easy to drink...and sadly enough that was one of the most significant experiences of my life, but yeah, best by far really.


----------



## Trent (28/7/07)

DK said:


> Got another one for you guys, any good commercial examples of *Barley Wine* that can be picked up at the bottle shop?
> I found an old post about Redoak Barley wine being $15 for 50ml and got a little worried!
> Same as the double IPA (I will wait for Murrays to come out in bottles), I want to try a few good examples before committing to 20L of the stuff!!
> 
> ...




DK
Murrays also have an anniversary ale that is in the barleywine style, though I think it is a barley and wheat wine. Very well balanced and scarily drinkable, and if you can do 20L of similar, I will line up to drink it! Not sure if there are many bottles left, but it was around $30 for a 750mL bottle, I have 2 sitting in my beer cellar, but they arent for sale h34r: 
If you find some on sale anywhere, it will be well worth your while to pick up a bottle. As far as the IIPA, I think that will not be out till early september.
All the best
Trent


----------

